# PSE Bow Madness string/cable specs????



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*XS model*



Nitroboy said:


> Anyone have the lengths for the cable and string with the serving lengths too, THANKS Bubba


Its the XS model too, anybody??


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*string length*

psc web site has string and cable lengths. they do not post serving lengths


----------



## Curly26200 (Jul 4, 2009)

edthearcher said:


> psc web site has string and cable lengths. they do not post serving lengths


like all manufacturers


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Who's PSC?? lol*



edthearcher said:


> psc web site has string and cable lengths. they do not post serving lengths


Yeah thats easy to get but the serving lengths is the big deal, thats why I said lengths _with_ serving lengths:tongue:

Somebody out there has to have these measurements:wink:


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Anybody!!!???


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

This might help you...

String 86.5
Cable 29.625

From the bottom....

Shooting string....

0-18 ......... 23.75-26.125........... 28.5-32.5 .......... 41.5-61.5 ........... 77-86.5
cam .......... STS .......... center .......... idler ......... cam

Buss cable......

0-8 .......... 20-22.5 ........... 29.625
cam ........... split .......... end


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*SWEET!!!!!* * THANKS ALOT NP Archery !! I knew somebody in AT world had to have it!!*


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont suppose you have the specs for the 32" and 36" models aswell???


----------

